# THe French Car Show (56k No Way)



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi all went to this show at Rockingham on Sunday, a few pictures for all you French fans out there , enjoy ! :thumb:
















































































































not everyone's liking , but an amazing paint job !!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Good pics there :thumb:

Like the orange 205 - bet it goes like a bullet!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Went to this show, 3 years running now  Awesome show.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Pics' 6 and 7 - me :wave::driver:

The track slag 306 (#36) was the most impressive bit o kit there. Well rapid!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Oh yes, all the Ecosse cars were. That red one was wiping the floor with everything on the track, including a Evo5 on the straight like it wasn't even there!


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

MARKETMAN said:


> Hi all went to this show at Rockingham on Sunday, a few pictures for all you French fans out there , enjoy ! :thumb:
> [


:argie: :argie: Don't see many of those around... very nice :argie: :argie:

Great pics :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Pics' 6 and 7 - me :wave::driver:
> 
> The track slag 306 (#36) was the most impressive bit o kit there. Well rapid!


Love that car Mr Bear. My mate has the softer 225 with the Lux pack. Still very nice. Prefer yours myself. Few years before I get a new car but I really fancy that.:thumb:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> Love that car Mr Bear. My mate has the softer 225 with the Lux pack. Still very nice. Prefer yours myself. Few years before I get a new car but I really fancy that.:thumb:


Cheers Cupra :thumb:

Have you driven one? They are truly great :driver:

Mine's slightly different to a standard R26 - matching door mirror covers, matching rear spoiler, Blue Flame back box, silver Cup alloys. Idea was too lighten it up a bit, the anthro' makes 'em look grubby to me IMO


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> Cheers Cupra :thumb:
> 
> Have you driven one? They are truly great :driver:
> 
> Mine's slightly different to a standard R26 - matching door mirror covers, matching rear spoiler, silver Cup alloys. Idea was too lighten it up a bit, the anthro' makes 'em look grubby to me IMO


No my mate took me for a spin in his and the pace seemed comparable to my Cupra but it was more planted. Less body roll in the corners. Seemed well put together also. Not sure about the plastic wings and bonnett tho with my rotary.:lol:


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

CupraRcleanR said:


> No my mate took me for a spin in his and the pace seemed comparable to my Cupra but it was more planted. Less body roll in the corners. Seemed well put together also. Not sure about the plastic wings and bonnett tho with my rotary.:lol:


An R26 I mean?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Hair Bear said:


> An R26 I mean?


No. Looks mean and hardcore.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Them R26's sounded absolutely amazing with the echo of the 'bowl' on the track.


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Cool pics. That's my R26 in the foreground :thumb:


----------



## Matt306 (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is some photos from the even, some are of my car and Kendz of DW... and some of my other favourites...























































And this very rare car... their was me thinking it was just on a game :driver:









Matt


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Matt306 said:


> Matt


Ahh the R5 Turbo 2... my friends dad used to race one of these on hill climb events and the like... proper rapid little car for the time.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Cracking pics!!

Seen the 306 before! Super duper amazingly quick / handling.


----------

